# RIP Mcfly



## plottrunner

Just heard that martymcfly73 passed away today. Many of you remember him from the old days of UWN, especially the mods lol as he was banned many times. Only 45 years old, way to young to go......


----------



## stillhunterman

Yep, remember him well. What a sad deal, way to young to go. RIP young man...


----------



## Huge29

How could we forget? Regardless, my condolences. Do you mind disclosing the cause? A bit way too young.


----------



## plottrunner

I am not sure of the cause Huge, just what I am seeing on facebook saying that he passed. He leaves behind a 9 year old son that has Autism. The world revolved around his dad for that boy. It's going to be tough for him.


----------



## johnnycake

Dang, that sucks to hear.


----------



## ridgetop

That sure is terrible news.&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Critter

No one deserves to pass at that young of a age.


----------



## DallanC

Thats too bad, I remember him as well.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff

Man, that is some horrible news.


----------



## Kwalk3

Terrible to hear. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Dunkem

Very sad, I liked Mcfly. Much to young!!


----------



## gdog

Sorry to hear...prayers to the family.


----------



## Vanilla

Whoa! That is horrible. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Bad deal for sure and for those left behind.


----------



## tander123

Dang, way too young. Condolences to his friends and family. Let us know if there is any type of GoFundMe for his wife/children


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Very sad, and way too young. Marty and I had our share of back and forths over the years on this forum. It's very sad to hear this.


----------



## .45

I was just wondering, a week ago, about McFly. I didn't know the man but it seems he liked to fish the Provo. 
Rest in peace brother !


----------



## Don K

RIP

Just like they say, " Enjoy life today because yesterday is gone and tomorrow is never promised "


----------



## plottrunner

Here is his obit.... https://www.olpinmortuary.com/notices/Jack-Newman


----------



## RandomElk16

Super sad. RIP Marty, he was fun on here!

"In his sleep" - I hope it was at least peaceful. Far too young still!


----------



## huntnbum

Till we meet again..............


----------



## Springville Shooter

Dang it......too Soon!————SS


----------



## wyogoob

R.I.P. 

Way too young.


----------



## goofy elk

There's no doubt, him and I bumped heads on many occasions,
But, it's really sad to hear he passed away.


----------



## Bax*

Oh man. I have had some great interactions with Jack over the years and even met him in person when he came to my house. And got some hilarious texts from him over the years.

One thing is certain, he loved his kids. Looking over his posts it was more obvious than his love for the outdoors.

Jack, thanks for the laughs and smiles.



Linda Ellis said:


> *The Dash*
> 
> I read of a man who stood to speak at the funeral of a friend. He referred to the dates on the tombstone from the beginning&#8230;to the end.
> He noted that first came the date of birth and spoke of the following date with tears, but he said what mattered most of all was the dash between those years.
> For that dash represents all the time that they spent alive on earth. And now only those who loved them know what that little line is worth.
> For it matters not, how much we own, the cars&#8230;the house&#8230;the cash. What matters is how we live and love and how we spend our dash.
> So, think about this long and hard. Are there you'd like to change? For you never know how much time is left that can still be rearranged.
> If we could just slow down enough to consider what's true and real and always try to understand the way other people feel.
> And be less quick to anger and show appreciation more and love the people in our lives like we've never loved before.
> And be less quick to anger and show appreciation more and love the people in our lives like we've never loved before.​


----------



## 2full

Very sad. 
Condolences to his family.


----------



## MooseMeat

RIP mcfly, you are and will continue to be deeply missed


----------



## Catherder

Wow, so sad to see this. One never knows when it's time. 

My condolences to the family.


----------



## izzydog

9 months older than me. I have had a hard time sleeping since I heard the news. RIP McFly.


----------



## NHS

So sad to read this. Condolences to his family and friends. Time here is precious. It is so easy to forget that it is a finite resource that will eventually run out for all of us.


----------



## 35whelen

prayers for his kids. tragedy to go so young.


----------



## Bax*

Was anyone able to attend his funeral services?


----------



## RandomElk16

I know this has been a bit, but did anyone ever figure what happened to him? Hope time is helping his family heal.


----------



## Longgun

Holy cow- what a shock. Just noticed this... and yes I remember him, an "original".  I remember him getting into it a time or two or three. lol Never met him in person but he seemed very genuine.



My sincere condolences to his close friends and family.


----------



## elkfromabove

My heartfelt love to the family!


----------

